# IT-Referat Themen



## Apocalypse_Now (11. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich muss bald ein Referat im Fach IT-Englisch über ein beliebiges IT Thema halten. Leider ist es gefühlt schwieriger ein gutes Thema zu finden, je offener das Spektrum ist.

Ich wäre sehr erfreut wenn mir jemand ein paar gute Ideen geben könnte, vielleicht habt ihr ein paar außergewöhnliche Vorschläge 

Danke!


----------



## XBurton (11. März 2016)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss bald ein Referat im Fach IT-Englisch über ein beliebiges IT Thema halten. Leider ist es gefühlt schwieriger ein gutes Thema zu finden, je offener das Spektrum ist.
> 
> ...


Wie lang musst du referieren?

Wie wäre es mit einem Vortag über den Aufbau eines Rechners..

Also wirklich mit allem drum und dran.. CPU Motherboard Kühler GPU....

Und auch die Anschlüsse eines Mainboards/Graka..

Und eventuell noch die Vorteile gegenüber Fertig-Rechner von Mediamarkt oder Amazon...

LG


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (11. März 2016)

Erstmal allgemeiner Aufbau des PCs, wer in der Kiste was macht grob angerissen, Bits und Bytes, Binär- und Dezimalpräfix
und danach vllt. über den Aufbau/Funktionsweise einer CPU:
- Unterschiede Von-Neumann und Harvard Architektur
- Von-Neumann Zyklus
- Über CU (Control Unit, Steuerwerk), ALU/FPU (Rechenwerk), Register, div. Busse
- Binär, da könntest du auf den Zahlenkreis eingehen, Einerkomplement / Zweierkomplement
- Bisserl Binär rechnen (leichte Beispiele, zB 4 - 7)
- Vllt. eine Kommazahl Binär darstellen
Eine PowerPoint wäre da stark von Vorteil 
Handout wird auch immer gern gesehen (war zumindest damals bei uns so).


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (11. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, dass sind echt gute Ideen !


----------



## Malkolm (11. März 2016)

Derzeit “In“ sind auch DoItYourself Projekte mit Arduino und RaspberryPi. Damit langweilst du auch niemanden


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. März 2016)

Vielleicht auch was in Richtung Internet, Intranet, SharePoint oder Datenbanken? Ist finde ich auch interessant.


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Computer Geschichte ist auch immer wieder Interessant und auch recht einfach vom Thema her samt guten Quellen.


----------



## Tischi89 (11. März 2016)

Könntest auch über aktuelle Begriffe wie "BigData" oder" Internet of Things" referieren, sonst finde ich die Vorschläge von TheDestroyer ganz gut. Über die Anfänge von Computern und die Entwicklung und Funktionsweise der Von-Neumann-Maschine kann man endlos reden und viel zu finden.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (11. März 2016)

Das Stimmt natürlich. Mit 15 Minuten ist der Umfang auch noch relativ kompakt, da hab ich locker genügend Stoff


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (12. März 2016)

Ich hab letztes Jahr ne Referat über interne und externe Speicher gehalten. Das war zwar mit nem Umfang von ca. 70 Minuten recht lang, aber wenn man sich auf etwas wesentliches (z.B. HDD / SSD) bezieht, sollte man da auch pi-mal-daumen auf 15 minuten kommen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2016)

Was ist denn die thematische Bandbreite? Muss es ein technikbezogenes IT-Thema sein? Kämen auch Themen zu IT-Branche oder IT-Kultur/Lifestyle in Betracht?

In 15 Minuten den Aufbau eines PCs runter zu rattern stelle ich mir sehr unbefriedigend vor, sowohl für dich als Vortragenden, als auch für die Zuhörer. Sollte die das überhaupt ansatzweise interessieren.


----------

